# DUMB ? what do concider the SA-XD45, dark earth



## DACP-KS (Apr 1, 2007)

LUV my XD45, but what do I have, I have the what is called, dark earth with 4" barrel. Is this a Duty (4"), can't be compact and is not a tactical (5"). What do you call it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess it's a Service Model. Check the link.
http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?model=3


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like the 4" service 45GAP or its just called the 45ACP. The compact 4" has a shorter grip.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

3" = SC
4" = Service
5" = Tactical. 

They added a bit more confusion when they came out with the XD45 compact. Basically a Service model mated with a SC grip.


----------



## DACP-KS (Apr 1, 2007)

*thanks for clearin the confusion*

Makes since to me


----------

